# Bands for Paintballs?



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

What's a good size band for use with paintballs?

I have Theraband gold and blue and may be able to find Alliance rubber bands.

Thanks


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The other day I was playing around shooting paintballs, I was just using tbg 12" straight cuts. But I was shooting through the forks, so I don't usuallyget slapped in the hand. I don't think I would want to get shot with a paintball out of a slingshot, the splatter was pretty violent.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

actually it was 11 inches from fork to pouch


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

What width were they?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

You know, I was just using my marble shooting slingshot when I was shooting paintballs. I think the theraband is 1 inch wide and 11 inches long. We have paintball wars in the fall so I got quite a bit of paintballs. I was amazed at how well paintballs shoot. they are stored in kind of a cold garage so I'm not sure how close to freezing the paintballs were. the garage is just semi-heated. I had my nephews over that day and we all just shot about 20 shots apiece just to try something different. Nephews shoot marbles exclusivly so we all thought it was cool and we had fun with the paintballs,but we went back to shooting marbles, the paintballs were too messy.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm, I would have thought 1" tbg to be too heavy for such a light projectile.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

From fork to pouch the band is kinda long. When I'm shooting marbles I just pull the pouch to an anchor point. It works good, the pull to my mouth is only 34 inches. I'm not sure if its to heavy, I don't get any handslaps. I only shoot marbles when I'm with my nephews


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad this topic came up. I figured people would think I was nuts. I guess I can come out of the *paintball* closet now.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just made some mean bands with outside the fork for marbles theraband gold. probably a ripper with paintballs too. It is 1 1/8 inch thick taperd down to 1 inch. It's about 71/2 inches long from tie to pouch and I drew about 34 inches. The second shot bust a hole through an empty chunky soup can. usually my marbles don't go through these cans. The marble was laying inside the empty soup can. I shot the can from 16 feet twice though. first shot dented it. the second surprisingly made it through but it shot the same spot. I felt a barely there hand slap


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I use my .030 latex which is similar to Thera-Band Gold (same thickness). The dimensions that I use before tying are 1/2 by 3/4 by 10 1/2 inches before tying in a single band per side. -- Tex


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd use tex shooters recommendations if I were you. He has more experience with the different band types, and from what I hear he can hook you up with exactly what you need where bands are concerned. I was going to invest in some medical latex but I think i'm going to experiment with linitex soon, I'm hearing good reviews about it from the hunting aspect, as well as durability. I think flatband has them on hand.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Mounted some 3/4x1/2x10" TBG bands. Just need to make time to shoot them over the chrony to see how they do. The 3/4" non-tapered were shooting paintballs 165-170fps.


----------

